# Post your Christmas Decorations...



## kelly2509t (Nov 30, 2009)

YAY it's finally that time of the year where we get to decorate our houses with all thinks tacky...and yes I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Currently my tree is looking like this...






But it's getting decorated tomorrow and I'm excited. I'm such a big kid. This year I am going for a fun multi-coloured look. In other words I'm going to chuck everything I have onto the tree and hope it looks pretty.

So here is where you can post your pictures of all things festive. Post pictures of your tree or share ideas of various christmas themes. I wanna see them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll post pictures of my trees (Yes trees, I have three to decorate) onces there all done


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is my tree! I live in a dorm and I made it myself, isn't it very college chic? I used 5 wire coat hangers, two garlands, and I decorated (with my bf) with the 7 big glass ornaments.


----------



## KeishaG14 (Nov 30, 2009)

I live in a VERY small apt with my daughter so we don't have room for much of a tree, but this is a wreath my daughter makes (and sales)...


----------



## SuSana (Dec 1, 2009)

Yay I love seeing Christmas stuff!  I'll post mine next week when it's done


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 1, 2009)

ah i love looking at the pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unfortunately we can't have a tree (real or fake) because one of my kitties drags it down and eats it and breaks all the decorations.


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 1, 2009)

My dogs love running under my xmas tree, I'm surprised they don't knock it over. No chocolates on my tree this year that's for sure!

Love both of those picture so far!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ah i love looking at the pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unfortunately we can't have a tree (real or fake) because one of my kitties drags it down and eats it and breaks all the decorations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is why my family has a 12 foot Christmas tree! Kitty can't pull it down, although she loves to try to eat it and she likes to hide under it!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 1, 2009)

12 foot :O. I thought my tree was big, mines half the size of yours! That must be a challenge to decorate?


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 3, 2009)

Finally I've finished the main tree in my living room, just gotta start doing the tree in my bedroom. Here's the one I've finished


----------



## AddictoLipstick (Dec 9, 2009)

your tree looks pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It makes me want to get a white tree.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 10, 2009)

You guys are all making me wish I had decorated my place. *_*


----------



## ritchieramone (Dec 10, 2009)

This is a lovely festive thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We've been really limited in what decorations we can put up this year since we'll be selling our place and moving soon and we don't want to make marks and pin things into the wallpaper and paintwork. 

These pictures are a bit crappy since it's very sunny here right now so you can't really see the lights at all but you get the idea!



 

 



This is my little tree in the room I use for all my clothes/make-up and other assorted junk. It's only the top half of the tree; the rest is in the loft! My Carlos doll always graces the top of the tree with his Santa suit. 
We have some lights and a garland on our bed as well. (Please excuse the super-non-matching terrible cow print cover!)


----------



## Nicala (Dec 10, 2009)

My brother decorated it, hehe.


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_This is a lovely festive thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We've been really limited in what decorations we can put up this year since we'll be selling our place and moving soon and we don't want to make marks and pin things into the wallpaper and paintwork. 

These pictures are a bit crappy since it's very sunny here right now so you can't really see the lights at all but you get the idea!



 

 



This is my little tree in the room I use for all my clothes/make-up and other assorted junk. It's only the top half of the tree; the rest is in the loft! My Carlos doll always graces the top of the tree with his Santa suit. 
We have some lights and a garland on our bed as well. (Please excuse the super-non-matching terrible cow print cover!)_

 
I love your tree! It looks really festive. You can never go wrong with red. The starbucks decorations on the tree are cool. Oh and I am loving the man on top of the tree


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_12 foot :O. I thought my tree was big, mines half the size of yours! That must be a challenge to decorate?_

 
It is a huge pain to decorate! I usually can do it if I have a stool, but my poor 5' 2" mom has a much tougher time! She enlists the help of my father for the top. I will take a picture of it when I go home next week and post it to this thread; it is a stunning tree!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_ I will take a picture of it when I go home next week and post it to this thread; it is a stunning tree!_

 
Ditto! I don't know if mine will be stunning though given that my two little brothers (<age 13) were allowed full control of decorating the tree this year. Haha, but it's bound to be cute.


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_Finally I've finished the main tree in my living room, just gotta start doing the tree in my bedroom. Here's the one I've finished 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Nice tree! Mine is white too I like things that are not so traditional, even though white and other tree colors now days are easier to find.


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 14, 2009)

This is our Christmas tree, I prefer white over traditional trees and I like colorful things!


----------



## lilibat (Dec 14, 2009)

My Steampunk Christmas Tree





That's my kitty girl Aveenia inspecting the tree.





The idea started when we jokingly put my top hat on the new tree.




Some of the lights look like old fashioned lanterns.





Not usually a fan of disembodied gears, in this case I felt they made good ornaments.




Along with gothy ornaments I included compasses, keys...




... victrolas and brass puzzles.




There are also little teapots, swirly bits of wire, clock hands and skeleton keys as icicles. I used clock chain as the garland.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 14, 2009)

we just got a tree this weekend, it's close to six feet tall, we bought them from the boy scouts, it is really pretty but is leaning a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so we gotta fix that before we decorate.


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 15, 2009)

lilibat, it's the best tree i've ever seen. Its gorgeous!!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Dec 15, 2009)

i feel like a lot of people have white trees now! even my neighbors tree is white! we didn't feel like decorating as much as usual (but we have some great ornaments as I collect most through my travels) so just the tree and over the fireplace....and a few things outside.











Frosty, lol.





and the Grinch..it's really cute the Grinch goes up and down in the chimney haha.


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 16, 2009)

M.A.C.tastic said:


> i feel like a lot of people have white trees now! even my neighbors tree is white! we didn't feel like decorating as much as usual (but we have some great ornaments as I collect most through my travels) so just the tree and over the fireplace....and a few things outside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Dec 16, 2009)

wow a black tree sounds awesome! id love to see pics!


----------



## Nicala (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_wow a black tree sounds awesome! id love to see pics!_

 
I second this! ^


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok so here is my 2nd tree, a black one this year we put it in my son's room so it has toys & dinosaurs on it, last year I had it in our bedrrom w/ pink and silver ornaments. Also a bonus pic of my 4 favorite decorations I have on my white tree!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the look of the black tree! Your favourite decorations are very cute, especially the lipstick


----------



## Lauudd (Dec 20, 2009)

My christmas tree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Closer







and finally my new Xmas calendar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love it!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 21, 2009)

@Lauudd: I love how your tree looks in the dark! Very pretty


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 23, 2009)

Here is the tree in my parents house and a closeup of my favorite decoration


----------



## Lauudd (Dec 25, 2009)

_thankss kelly2509t 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




your tree looks very pretty gildedangel!_


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauudd* 

 
_thankss kelly2509t 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




your tree looks very pretty gildedangel!_

 
Thank you! I really love it too!


----------



## SuSana (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok I know it's after Christmas but I lost my camera cord, but here they are now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























And I just realized that I forgot to take a picture of my Nativity scene, ooops.


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 29, 2009)

I love all the stockings lined up! Looks cute


----------

